# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Fedor has is eyes on Lesnar

## yannick35

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles...t-lesnar-15219

Talk about an easy paycheck, Fedor is just going to destroy him.

----------


## redz

There are several issues here.....last time I checked Fedor was not a UFC fighter. Also Lesnar is a monster and has a shot at beating almost anyone.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Geez Fedor sounds like he wants to beat up Lesnar for fvckin up his girlfriend Randy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSsRAa7msg

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ There is a funnier one with Dana and Chuck...

Its funny as shit..

Then there was some moron using the same thing and talking as Fedor, saying how hes scarred to fight a top ten fighter and how Timmy would beat him...

I bet he felt quite dumb after their fight...




> Also Lesnar is a monster and has a shot at beating almost anyone.


Everyone has a shot, hell i have a "shot" at beating Fedor.

Fedor is just on a different level than any other fighter in the world...

----------


## yannick35

Fedor is just on a different level than any other fighter in the world...[/QUOTE]

That is the issue with Fedor. Still i would love the UFC and Fedor to come to term with an agreement of some sort.

Fedor in UFC = easy free meal ticket he is going to destroy everyone there.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Just read and saw Fedor lost a fight at the World Combat Sambo Championships 2 days ago wasn't subbed or KO'ed but points...

http://www.mmaconvert.com/2008/11/17...championships/

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Geez Fedor sounds like he wants to beat up Lesnar for fvckin up his girlfriend Randy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSsRAa7msg


Geez who daa fook has time to make this stuff...

----------


## Voice of Reason

Geez idk but it funny omg lolz!!1 Who da fook playz Guild Warz?


.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I have no doubt that Fedor could beat Lesnar but I think a lot people are selling Lesnar short. I think it would be a very competitive fight that would end in Lesnar getting subbed. The UFC also has a lot of up and coming heavyweight talent so there would be a lot of interesting tests there for Fedor.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Oh yeah, just for the record WAR will be the man to dethrone Fedor.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ LMFAO...

Yeah, ill get right on that.

I plan on calling him out after the AA fight.

Which ill be at btw!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Those would be some great fights to attend. I guess we all finally figured out who you are.....Look everyone WAR BTT is Andrei Arlovski! I figured it out! I can't believe you had that boring ass 3rd fight with Timmy, you owe me $49! 

Do you think you, or AA just in case you are not him, stand a chance against Fedor? AA has some really solid sambo and some power in those hands of his. I am assuming Fedor will overwhelm him but AA is tough as they come. I am also very interested in the Lindland Babalu fight. I see Lindland dominating that fight. I have never really been that impressed with "Babs" in all honesty. He seems like a low budget Tito to me.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Oh yeah by the way WAR/AA you look like George Michael when you sport that rediculous Euro-mullet! J/K

----------


## WARMachine

> Those would be some great fights to attend. I guess we all finally figured out who you are.....Look everyone WAR BTT is Andrei Arlovski! I figured it out! I can't believe you had that boring ass 3rd fight with Timmy, you owe me $49! 
> 
> Do you think you, or AA just in case you are not him, stand a chance against Fedor? AA has some really solid sambo and some power in those hands of his. I am assuming Fedor will overwhelm him but AA is tough as they come. I am also very interested in the Lindland Babalu fight. I see Lindland dominating that fight. I have never really been that impressed with "Babs" in all honesty. He seems like a low budget Tito to me.


 :Haha: 

Dude if i was AA, id give you back your money. That fight blew ass.

Anyway, i think AA has a good chance. Honestly, Barnett has the best IMO. But we'll see... Ill start a new thread to discuss it...

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Combat Sambo is our national sport. Bulgarian school is very very strong. They're always in finals with their fighters. Fedor is not a fu*kin robot. He has injuries , he gets older , he has other things to do. Prior to the competition he was in Thailand up until 2 weeks before it started making a movie. I competed Combat Sambo and its not a proffessional sport . U dont get paid for being Sambo Fighter. By the way SAMBO stands for " SAMooborona Bez Oruzhiya" which translates " Self-defense without a weapon" . Anyways, I know how it feels being notified and start training only a week prior to competition. Back in 97 i got 2nd place in the all army forces Sambo Championship in absolute weight category ( Over 85kg). I was told to start preparing only 4 days before. They took us to the boxing gym 2 times and that's it. U come to the competition and you feel that u better than many guys , but because they're prepared , you go on with one thing only in your reserve (your heart). So for Fedor to lose Sambo competition - even though mentally painful , but it doesn't effect his MMA ranking at all. Its just for many fighters such a loss should've shown that Fedor isn't invincible. He's just a man- not a superman or cyborg how u like to call him.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

^^^^

Fedor is only human, but so are all the guys facing down with him..... everyone is human and on the law of averages i would say there arent many humans walking the earth who can step in a ring and teach Fedor a lesson.
Yeah he is getting older as we all are. In respect of his age he is probably near the top of his tree in terms of his current form.

----------


## Brown Ninja

His career is over...he will never get over that Sambo defeat.

----------


## redz

> In respect of his age he is probably near the top of his tree in terms of his current form.


A fight with lesnar wont happen anytime soon so in all likely hood even if it ever does come off Fedor will be older and no one will give Lesnar credit for beating his old ass.

----------


## WARMachine

^^ True...

The fight wont happen till Affliction goes outta business. Its the Fedor curse.

Fedor joins RINGS. Wins RINGS title. Rings dies. Fedor joins PRIDE. Wins PRIDE title. PRIDE dies. Fedor joins M-1. Wins M-1 title. M-1 dies. Fedor joins Affliction. Wins Affliction title. Guess what happens next?

----------


## Brown Ninja

It would be worth it to see Dana lose his job....

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> A fight with lesnar wont happen anytime soon so in all likely hood even if it ever does come off Fedor will be older and no one will give Lesnar credit for beating his old ass.



I struggle to comprehend with people who perceive that a 10 month age gap will play any part in naming Lesnar as the victor over Fedor at any stage in the future.

----------


## Brown Ninja

10 Russian months is the equivalent to 7 American years. Its just the like the whole dog years thing....

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> His career is over...he will never get over that Sambo defeat.


lol dude is 30 years old come on now. He's a competitor ! He lost before ! U guys dont know too much about the guy . Do u know that he fought Randy once already and he lost when he was younger ? I bet u dont  :Wink:

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> 10 Russian months is the equivalent to 7 American years. Its just the like the whole dog years thing....


I gotta agree with u on that one! But because of hard life Russians mentally strong. I swear since I came to the states I became a wuss hahaha I even catching myself on being all touchy-feely. I almost cried when I watched "Last Samurai " bwahahaha I swear. Back in Russia, i would see some horrifying crap or a death of a human being and wouldn't think of it again. Here , nothing exciting happens. I see a mild car accident on the road and Im rubbernecking that sh*t for a mile and half LMAO

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> A fight with lesnar wont happen anytime soon so in all likely hood even if it ever does come off Fedor will be older and no one will give Lesnar credit for beating his old ass.


redz u bro always talk nonsense. Lesnar date of birth is July 12, 1977 and Fedors Sept.28 1976. ... He's not even 1 full year older than Lesnar. What OLD ASS ? LMAO

----------


## redz

I dont care for fedor but I stand corrected in any case the fight wont come off so keep dreaming.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

I never understood how people can compare Brook with Fedor . Ok the dude beat Randy. First, Fedor was never KO'd and Randy was many times. After u been KO'd u dont hold punch as u did prior to that that's a medical fact. Brook couldn't beat Mir who's a good submission specialist and Fedor's ground game is amazing. Even Nougera couldn't do dick with Fedor ( it was the opposite). So ok big , strong mofo Brook Lesnar. I mean he wont try to wrestle Fedor because he'll get submitted. Even if he did , try to rembember when Kevin Randleman did a "fire estinguisher" (I hope i said it right) move on Fedor. I've seen people get knocked out after being slamed by Rampage and it was not even close to what Fedor experienced. Until a guy gets KO'd its very hard to knock him out. And I guarantee if the fight happens anywhere but UFC , it wont be stopped after a few face punches. It wont be an easy win. Just trust me, Lesnar is a target holding the belt. Watch he'll get submitted very soon and then Fedor fight wont even be interested cause Lesnar will be nobody that he is. 2:1 record champion of the world- puaaaaahhleaaaaaaaase !

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> I dont care for fedor but I stand corrected in any case the fight wont come off so keep dreaming.


 I dont know where u got it from that someone thought u cared for fedor? Did I say anything about that ? And why only Fedor ? Do u care for LEsnar ? lol Where I was dreaming about Fedor vs. Lesnar fight ? no sense !

----------


## WARMachine

> lol dude is 30 years old come on now. He's a competitor ! He lost before ! U guys dont know too much about the guy . Do u know that he fought Randy once already and he lost when he was younger ? I bet u dont


Ummm... Bullshit... Randy has never fought Fedor. Produce a video or thats bullshit. Trust me dude, ive spoken to Randy many times, and he has NEVER fought Fedor.


And come on, dont come in here disrespecting people. I understand your english isnt great, but still, you are being disrespectful of Redz. Whether you mean to or not, just dont do it again.

----------


## T_Own

> ^^ True...
> 
> The fight wont happen till Affliction goes outta business. Its the Fedor curse.
> 
> Fedor joins RINGS. Wins RINGS title. Rings dies. Fedor joins PRIDE. Wins PRIDE title. PRIDE dies. Fedor joins M-1. Wins M-1 title. M-1 dies. Fedor joins Affliction. Wins Affliction title. Guess what happens next?


FEDOR DIES! but i would like lesnar fighting every week til he loses.. i'm right along with war, i'm not his biggest fan to say the least

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Ummm... Bullshit... Randy has never fought Fedor. Produce a video or thats bullshit. Trust me dude, ive spoken to Randy many times, and he has NEVER fought Fedor.
> 
> 
> And come on, dont come in here disrespecting people. I understand your english isnt great, but still, you are being disrespectful of Redz. Whether you mean to or not, just dont do it again.


Of course its bullshit duh. Just as much as u claim Randy to be ur friend lol.U just have second hand dojo (or maybe not). I dont even know what u doing there simply because u here 24/7. Are u just collecting the money from poor kids without teaching them anything dog? All of my trainers spend 24/7 with the students and the rest with their family. As the matter of fact, please PM me your name , I'll call my very good associate (lets say that) and he'll ask Randy about you. I'll have the answer in a day ! I bet he doesn't even know your ass and Im more than sure he's not your friend. 
Disrespecing who ? Listen war , please stop pretending that u are a boss here. YOU ARE NOT ! U just a member who talks just as much crapola as the next man. I meant every word I said to redz. I dont see me being disrespectful , but if I was - there would be a reason for it simply because redz was way more disrespectful me than I ever was to him. Even then , I dont call him names etc. By the way , lets see what did i say ? that it was a nonsense lesnar beating old fedor because they're same age ? That's disrespect ? Hell no ! But u have to stick ur nose in someone's a$$. U're JUST TOO NOSY , WAR ! SHAME ON U. 

I was being nice to u WAR , but I see that u cant stay away ( just being nosy SOB ). What kind of a teacher are you ? All Martial Arts philosophies teach you avoid problems and confrontations , not look for them. And that's what u do. Looking for an open can of whoopass. Problem , that in the states anyone can open a second hand dojo and practice " dim-mak" or invisible punch-knockouts. I'd be ashamed to be your student I tell u from the heart as it is. Dude , all u can teach is how to stay on the internet 24/7. 

PLEASE DONT TALK TO ME AGAIN , DO ME A FAVOR ! If I were you , I'd spend more time in so-called dojo if it even exists. Because only during one day ( yesterday ) U SPENT on the board all day from 10 in the morning. GUESS HOW MANY POSTS U WROTE IN ONE DAY ? --------83 ( eighty three)------- WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! DUDE lmao, that's crazy ! I'd understand it'd be ok for someone who stays home all day and dont do anything , but for a trainer who claims to train himself and train others....Im sure u dont do it at nights from 1AM to 5 AM. Its not some sort of night/third shift dojo, now is it ?  :Wink:  .... Just playing with u boss ! U're good to go just dont talk to me , I'd appreciate it.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> FEDOR DIES! but i would like lesnar fighting every week til he loses.. i'm right along with war, i'm not his biggest fan to say the least


hahaha , u wish ! WAr is mad cause Fedor whoopped every brazilian ass he EVER fought. Just admit it. And Pride didn't die , UFC bought it . So what , there are many organization that fight and have fighters all over the world. Not just Americans, 2 canadians, and 3 brazilians lol. 

People like War been talking crap about Fedor for years and he still a champ. U know why ? Because they're not even "has beens" but because they're "never were" and their favorite Noguera lost 3 times in the raw to Fedor. THE BEST OF THE BEST what their country could produce. If u saying that Fedor sux , U WaR, wish that a fighter like that would've come from your country. And Affliction won't die . U know why ? Because besides MMA its a great clothing company. Everyone including big mouth Dana White wearing their tshirts lol . A tshirt that cost 59-80 bux a still people own a few of those. They have some nice stuff . I dont know about u guys ( some people prefer Red Tag sale at KMmart). But until Brazil produce a fighter who can beat Fedor .....U WAR always be second ( or third) hehehe. I didn't mean you personally( I meant brazilian fighters). U wouldn't be second or third. U'd be THE FIRST! 

YEA, OK , FIRST FROM THE BACK MAYBE  :Smilie:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Wow this just got really aggressive. In my experience on here War has never been anything but completely accomodating and very knowledgeable from everything ranging from steriods to fighting. The guy has been a huge help to me personally. As far as calling out credentials and validity of his school, that is just a cock move. What is the point? Yeah he has a lot of posts.....I am glad because I find them very informative and entertaining. You attacking him would be the eqivalent of making fun of how shitty you speak english and how lame your tough guy stories are. But I would never do that because that is a dick move and I don't know you. Hiding behind a computer and calling someone out is the bitch move of all bitch moves and everyone on here seems to get it and keeps it real civil for the most part. I love Fedor but after listening to you talk about him I hope he gets KO'd by AA or better yet by some gay little Brazilian like Jorge Gurgel

----------


## WARMachine

> Of course its bullshit duh. Just as much as u claim Randy to be ur friend lol.U just have second hand dojo (or maybe not). I dont even know what u doing there simply because u here 24/7. Are u just collecting the money from poor kids without teaching them anything dog? All of my trainers spend 24/7 with the students and the rest with their family. As the matter of fact, please PM me your name , I'll call my very good associate (lets say that) and he'll ask Randy about you. I'll have the answer in a day ! I bet he doesn't even know your ass and Im more than sure he's not your friend. 
> Disrespecing who ? Listen war , please stop pretending that u are a boss here. YOU ARE NOT ! U just a member who talks just as much crapola as the next man. I meant every word I said to redz. I dont see me being disrespectful , but if I was - there would be a reason for it simply because redz was way more disrespectful me than I ever was to him. Even then , I dont call him names etc. By the way , lets see what did i say ? that it was a nonsense lesnar beating old fedor because they're same age ? That's disrespect ? Hell no ! But u have to stick ur nose in someone's a$$. U're JUST TOO NOSY , WAR ! SHAME ON U. 
> 
> I was being nice to u WAR , but I see that u cant stay away ( just being nosy SOB ). What kind of a teacher are you ? All Martial Arts philosophies teach you avoid problems and confrontations , not look for them. And that's what u do. Looking for an open can of whoopass. Problem , that in the states anyone can open a second hand dojo and practice " dim-mak" or invisible punch-knockouts. I'd be ashamed to be your student I tell u from the heart as it is. Dude , all u can teach is how to stay on the internet 24/7. 
> 
> PLEASE DONT TALK TO ME AGAIN , DO ME A FAVOR ! If I were you , I'd spend more time in so-called dojo if it even exists. Because only during one day ( yesterday ) U SPENT on the board all day from 10 in the morning. GUESS HOW MANY POSTS U WROTE IN ONE DAY ? --------83 ( eighty three)------- WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! DUDE lmao, that's crazy ! I'd understand it'd be ok for someone who stays home all day and dont do anything , but for a trainer who claims to train himself and train others....Im sure u dont do it at nights from 1AM to 5 AM. Its not some sort of night/third shift dojo, now is it ?  .... Just playing with u boss ! U're good to go just dont talk to me , I'd appreciate it.



Look here wannabe. I wasnt looking for a fight or a confrontation, YOU are! All i simply said was to be respectful of other members. Which for some reason, (probably due to your poor upbringing) you obviously cannot do.

And for you to open your mouth and try to disrespect me and my students like just shows what a piece of garbage you really are. You obviously dont have anything constructive to say, so instead you attack me over the internet. Wow man! You must be SO tough! I didnt hold class due to the fact that its the day before Thanksgiving. As i didnt have it yesterday, nor today. Class will resume tomorrow as scheduled. Not that its any of your business anyway. I dont see how i spend my time is any of your concern at all. You obviously have issues stalking my time. If i want to be on here 24/7, that my business not yours. If i want to cancel classes, thats my business.

Dude honestly grow up. You sound like a little kid who makes his dreams come true over the internet. Youre just another e-tough guy. You really are pathetic. All you do is come in here and talk about how great Fedor is and how tough Russia is and w/e.

You sound bitter about the US because your country has been in the toliet since the end of the Cold War(which you guys LOST for a reason.). I dont know, maybe thats the way you were raised or something. Probably.

But the day you man up and say something to my face, and not over the internet like a little punk, is the day you can call yourself a tough guy.
Like i said before, youre pathetic.

And you'll call your associate, yeah ok dude. "_Ill call this guy i know who knows Randy and he'll know if Randy knows you, cause i know him_" Lol yeah alright son.

Shut your mouth, go back to Sherdog and have fun trying to impress the other 16 year olds with your (fake) tough guy stories.

Seriously bro, youre not tough. Youre not funny. Your stories are BS. And you probably dont even train. And if you do, it obviously hasnt gotten you anywhere in life. So like ill leave it at this, keep your (stupid) opinions, stories, LIES to yourself. No one believes anything you say anyway. Lol...

Im not here to argue, fight, bicker, cause honestly, youre not worth my time. Youre just a immautre E-Toughguy. So do ME a favor, and dont talk to me.

Mind you tounge son...

----------


## PT

> FEDOR DIES! but i would like lesnar fighting every week til he loses.. i'm right along with war, i'm not his biggest fan to say the least


i will be back here in 1 year when lesner beats more of the top guys to remind you of this

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Brocks big and strong & was NCAA champ. 
His boxing is mediocre , aswell as his submission technique, yet he's already champ?
This to me shows the lack of talent in mma, and there is no great athletic depth in the sport.

There are bigger, & better wrestlers out there, what makes brock better than them? His boxing , most certainly not.....

Not many TRUE heavyweights in the sport. Fedor is really the only one who impresses me. I knew brock lesnar would do well , I even posted that years ago and people thought I was stupid/crazy. It was pretty apparent considering the visual talent is limited with mma.

My 2 cents.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Wow this just got really aggressive. In my experience on here War has never been anything but completely accomodating and very knowledgeable from everything ranging from steriods to fighting. The guy has been a huge help to me personally. As far as calling out credentials and validity of his school, that is just a cock move. What is the point? Yeah he has a lot of posts.....I am glad because I find them very informative and entertaining. You attacking him would be the eqivalent of making fun of how shitty you speak english and how lame your tough guy stories are. But I would never do that because that is a dick move and I don't know you. Hiding behind a computer and calling someone out is the bitch move of all bitch moves and everyone on here seems to get it and keeps it real civil for the most part. I love Fedor but after listening to you talk about him I hope he gets KO'd by AA or better yet by some gay little Brazilian like Jorge Gurgel


AA is Russian too dum-dum ! lmao ( gay little brazilian ? lol that's funny. little gay , big gay doesn't matter. Too many gays not many great people). My English ? I speak 3 languages. HOW MANY DO U SPEAK AND WRITE ? Im sorry , but u cannot make fun of my education and knowledge simply because what I lean in middle school , u guys go over in college. That's the truth. Hopefully, my man OBAMA is going to change that . The mistakes I make in English almost invisible ( it took me 3 months to learn. I took American program that supposed to be 1,5 years). At the end I had Americans in class with me. Plus I bet if it comes to that I can write a way better essay in proper English than u can and its been your native language isn't it ? . Brown, Im not hiding behind a computer dude ! Im 6"3 280lbs right now. Do u really think Im afraid of War or anyone here ? I'll be glad to meet anyone face to face. A blind person can spot being here for 2 minutes that you're kissing up to War. And that's ok ! People like that all over the place. I have a bunch of cats like u trying to be my friends or on my good side simply because the way I look and my size. So really, if u think I care of ur insults. War shouldn't be nosy. He thought he's a boss here. Im sorry , but He's not! If AA wins Fedor fight, nothing will change one russian and another is russian, but u still be Brown Nosing to War (btw, does "ninja" means "nose" in some secret code ?) hehe

----------


## PrideFEDOR

WAR ! Wannabe? lol War I own a business that makes more money than your dojo times ten. Why would I want to be you ? Tell me ! What that associate comment about ? Remember, Russians are everywhere, especially in big cities. NYC, LA, Chicago, Miami, Vegas etc. I could easily find if ur Randy's friend as u claimed , but then I read ur other thread, where u claim he doesn't even know your ass and tried to be polite by pretending that he might've seen you before. 
U're saying you'll beat me up , I'll be in LA for this Christmas if everything works out and I can come over your spot and u'll beat me up. I'll bring someone to record it too , so u can post it up after that. How does that sound buddy?
Btw, what stupid lies were u talking about ? I dont lie ! Whatever I said is 100% truth. Oh yea, are you're talking about the story like someone came to your dojo and u beat him up striking ten times on the floor ground and pound and didn't even knocked him out? BWahahaha OR You talking crap about Fedor one day and the day before u were calling him the greatest fighter in the world ? . U dont even remember what u lied about and that's why can't keep ur lies straight.
Btw, What US has to do with anything ? Ur brazilian, not american. Brazil didn't even had a cold war for obvious reasons. I bet it doesn't have no nuclear weapons at all. 
Im not against US stupid, how can I be if I live here ? I LOVE AMERICA AS COUNTRY ! 

Mind your tongue , son HE SAID ? Oh no , sensei is turning gangsta on me ROFLMFAO.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Hehe another Fedor fan. Bro Brook is a tank , no doubt about it . With any athlete of his size and speed ( he is not a slouch like Bob Sapp for example). 
He knows he doesn't deserve to be a champ. BEsides the lack of talent in UFC heavyweight category right now( I totally agree with u on this one. That's because Dana White wants to keep it All-American with american champs). Plus it is a business. Money rule. Lesnar got more money for his first fight than Tim Silvia got for any of his even when he was a champion. Now, do u think that UFC doesn't suffer by Saint Pierre or Spider SILVA being champions ? I bet it'll be way better if the champions were Americans. 
All those ARMY free UFC promotions , do u really Dana gives a fuk about US soldiers ? Hell no ! But it brings money ! Lesnar sells out the stadiums and that what counts. That's what they told Tim Silvia. U'll get the same amount of money as Lesnar when u sell as many tickets as he does. 




> Brocks big and strong & was NCAA champ. 
> His boxing is mediocre , aswell as his submission technique, yet he's already champ?
> This to me shows the lack of talent in mma, and there is no great athletic depth in the sport.
> 
> There are bigger, & better wrestlers out there, what makes brock better than them? His boxing , most certainly not.....
> 
> Not many TRUE heavyweights in the sport. Fedor is really the only one who impresses me. I knew brock lesnar would do well , I even posted that years ago and people thought I was stupid/crazy. It was pretty apparent considering the visual talent is limited with mma.
> 
> My 2 cents.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Guess who wrote this ? .................And the answer is : ta-dum-ta-dum-ta-dum .........Ohhhhh, no its War4BTT. haha What your boyfriend BrownNose will think of you now ? My guess is nothing. Because usually those kinda of people would look for an excuse to justify the wrong thing done by their idol. Its like when a kid doesn't want to believe that there's no Santa Claus. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fedor is simply put... The best ever...

There is no one out there that stands a chance...
He has already beat the worlds top HW's... He's the best ever...

hes beat my boy Arona, Babalu, Shilt, Herring, Nog Xs2, Coleman Xs2, Randleman, CroCop, Mark Hunt, Matt Lindland, and now Sylvia....

Are you kidding me?

Best P4P ever!

Randy doesnt stand a chance, and neither does anyone else..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now , Please War, I'd really appreciate if u stop addressing me at all. ( U can PM me ur dojo's name and addy).

YOU GUYS NEED TO BOTH STOP THIS ARGUING ON THE BOARD. THIS IS GOING WAY TO FAR AND MYSELF AND BIG WILL BE WATCHING FUTURE POSTS TO MAKE SURE THIS DOSNT GO ANY FARTHER
-PT

----------


## yannick35

War4BTT and PrideFedor what is all that commotion about guys come on, we are suppose to have fun here, talking about our passion for MMA. 

I dont even care if what i said is real , who competes in MMA, who teaches MMA, the dojo wars.

You guys are taking this way to seriously, instead of having fun you are losing sleep over a dumb thead argument.

PrideFedor just put War4BTT in your ignore list you wont see is post anymore, there is no shame in doing this my ignore list is full.

That will solve the problem garanteed.

The fact of the matter is Fedor is the best and until someone beats him he is the king of the mountain. I dont see Couture beating him ever, i dont even see Lesner beating him. He might have a bit more issues with Lesner then he did with Tim Sylvia because Lesner is a lot faster but Fedor will beat him has well.

Its just sad to see Fedor wasting is talent and time in MMA promo that are doomed to fail, sadly is MMA career never picked up after Pride.

Another waste is Alexander is brother, he got in serious shape put on some amazing fights and now we dont see him anymore, last time he fought was in Canada against a no name? whats the deal with that.

----------


## WARMachine

> WAR ! Wannabe? lol War I own a business that makes more money than your dojo times ten. Why would I want to be you ? Tell me ! What that associate comment about ? Remember, Russians are everywhere, especially in big cities. NYC, LA, Chicago, Miami, Vegas etc. I could easily find if ur Randy's friend as u claimed , but then I read ur other thread, where u claim he doesn't even know your ass and tried to be polite by pretending that he might've seen you before. 
> U're saying you'll beat me up , I'll be in LA for this Christmas if everything works out and I can come over your spot and u'll beat me up. I'll bring someone to record it too , so u can post it up after that. How does that sound buddy?
> Btw, what stupid lies were u talking about ? I dont lie ! Whatever I said is 100% truth. Oh yea, are you're talking about the story like someone came to your dojo and u beat him up striking ten times on the floor ground and pound and didn't even knocked him out? BWahahaha OR You talking crap about Fedor one day and the day before u were calling him the greatest fighter in the world ? . U dont even remember what u lied about and that's why can't keep ur lies straight.
> Btw, What US has to do with anything ? Ur brazilian, not american. Brazil didn't even had a cold war for obvious reasons. I bet it doesn't have no nuclear weapons at all. 
> Im not against US stupid, how can I be if I live here ? I LOVE AMERICA AS COUNTRY ! 
> 
> Mind your tongue , son HE SAID ? Oh no , sensei is turning gangsta on me ROFLMFAO.



Lol yeah ok bro... Show me a thread where i called Randy Couture my friend?

Obviously you read as well as you write. I didnt say i knew him personally, i didnt say he was my friend. All i said was i have spoken to him many times. Ive seen him at his gym in Vegas. As well as Legends here in LA. Not to mention at and several UFC events. Some of his guys train at BTT Vegas and ive seen him there as well.

Christmas is coming up, maybe everyone will chip in and get you some hooked on phonics. haha

Like i said before, your pathetic. Starting fights over the internet.

Trying to say how big and tough you are. "Everyone wants to be friends with me, cause of my size. Im so big, im 6'3 280."

I bet you are, with 25%BF. Like i said before, your a sad excuse for a person who "claims" to be a martial artist.

Quit talking to me. Everytime i see you post my IQ drops. Good thing its substantially higher than yours.

Quit responding to me, i have no interest in playing internet pissing match games with a 16yr old.

Piss off.

----------


## WARMachine

> War4BTT and PrideFedor what is all that commotion about guys come on, we are suppose to have fun here, talking about our passion for MMA. 
> 
> I dont even care if what i said is real , who competes in MMA, who teaches MMA, the dojo wars.
> 
> You guys are taking this way to seriously, instead of having fun you are losing sleep over a dumb thead argument.
> 
> PrideFedor just put War4BTT in your ignore list you wont see is post anymore, there is no shame in doing this my ignore list is full.
> 
> That will solve the problem garanteed.
> ...



Im not losing sleep over anything. This piece of garbage started attacking me.

Ive already made it clear i have NO interest in arguing with this chump.

He makes no sense, he LIES. And all he does it make stuff up about how tough he his.

Then he proclaims his love for Fedor in every post.

I could honestly care less what this guy thinks, im not here to impress anyone, especially an imbecile.

----------


## yannick35

This guy could beat Fedor easy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa1nzD-n25Q

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Haha now thats funny!

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Lol yeah ok bro... Show me a thread where i called Randy Couture my friend?
> 
> Obviously you read as well as you write. I didnt say i knew him personally, i didnt say he was my friend. All i said was i have spoken to him many times. Ive seen him at his gym in Vegas. As well as Legends here in LA. Not to mention at and several UFC events. Some of his guys train at BTT Vegas and ive seen him there as well.
> 
> Christmas is coming up, maybe everyone will chip in and get you some hooked on phonics. haha
> 
> Like i said before, your pathetic. Starting fights over the internet.
> 
> Trying to say how big and tough you are. "Everyone wants to be friends with me, cause of my size. Im so big, im 6'3 280."
> ...


Im sorry , but this is my size. What can I do ? My bf 12%. I never had a belly in my life. Even if I was 25% and havent train for a year, I bet u'd still be scared to face me as ur doing right now. I'm willing to come over to your so-called dojo and u'll beat me up since Im just an internet 16y.o. as u say. Or u just as big p***y as u are a hypocrate and a liar? U said your IQ is higher? That's why u tried to teach me how to write my own name lol I remember this crap. I took a test here on the net and mine isnt high as my fathers but still 137 in a first try ( Average american 98). I want to see how much u'll score. Here's the link :
http://web.tickle.com/first/quizzes/show/3001
I dont claim no lies , I say stuff based on facts. Let me see your score and then we'll see what u can do. 
My love for Fedor? I just posted a thread with your love for Fedor ? Even if I do consider him to be a great fighter so what ? This is not your business. 


Yannick, look bud. He saying I attacked him ? I was talking and this cockroach tells me " DONT BE COMMING HERE DISRESPECTING PEOPLE" when :
1. I didn't disrespected anyone
2. Its none of his business in a first place. I wasn't even talking to his ass! He thinks that if BrownNose kissing up to him , then everyone should do so. He's acting like he's the boss over here . 
WAR , YOU ARE A MEMBER ! NOT STAFF! DONT PLAY GOD HERE YOU NOSY PRICK!
Yannick, I had a second assclown disrespected me in the same day. Now he's saying that his IQ is higher. ANYONE CLAIMS THAT HIS IQ IS HIGHER IS USUALLY HAS NOTHING TO BACK IT UP WITH. Once we were talking about Fedor's brother Alexander and his homo has a nerve to starting playing teacher here telling me that Im wrong and its Aleksander! He was trying to show off that he's smarter like this "IQ" thing , but I told him that its my name and I know how to write it ( I see you know too) only after that he ate his tongue.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> This guy could beat Fedor easy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa1nzD-n25Q


Haha , that's exactly my point - anyone can have a dojo and practice those invisible knockouts and "dim-mak's".



WAR, all the time I was nothing but polite to your ass. U being NOSY and comming off with your "smart-ass" comments caused this whole thing. You know what , I was even concerned the way I come off sometimes seeing ur pinchy comments toward me and I PMed you appologizing. I said Im sorry if I come off bad - dont mean to offend u blah blah blah. Could u ever done that ? Can u find it in yourself or its being less than a man for you ? 
Now I understand that I was not a problem from a very beginning. You're just the way you are. 
Lets do a friendly sparring, Im sure that my fat ass with 25% bf would lose it quick to a MMA expert with 6:3 record. AND, u'll be able to say it every time here. It won't be a lie anymore. It will be a fact!

----------


## Coop77

This fight doesn't really interest me. I'd rather see Fedor fight tested and skilled fighters, not just some guy who is big & strong and was a pro wrestler. sounds like something japanese promoters would put together.

----------


## yannick35

PrideFEDOR just dont get stuff like this get to you bro, there are harder things in life then this.

You have the right to say what is on your mind this is a forum and has far has i know you are allowed to post what ever your want, has long has you dont offend people, i am not saying you offended anyone either dont get me wrong.

Lets face it flaming like this doesnt solve anything, i mean how many insults can you reply to either it be you or War.

People on this board seem to get offeneded a lot for really nothing, and take things way to seriously, what is all that respect thing anyways on an internet board.

Quit sad because sometimes this board reflects that sherdog board and that is not a compliment.

Has i said if someone bothers you just had them to the ignore list, you will not see there post anymore and that will be the end of it.

I am just to old for stuff like this 36 years old, 22% bodyfat and 30 pounds to lose with a bit of remaining back pain, at least you guys can train and do what you love.

Here i go again Mid life crisis kicking in LOL

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Thank Yannick! U absolutely right. I'll do my best to ignore it next time. Appreciate ur help ! 

Btw, 36 isn't old my man. But I feel u on the "injuries" part of it. Back injuries are vicious. Last year, I bought a house and when I moved my ex girl in, the mover dude came on the truck by himself ( with all our furniture). So I was helping his ass get my 11 months old baby's crib on the second floor and pinched the nerve in my lower back. Bro Im telling you , it even got dark in my eyes from the pain. I never felt this ever and I've been wounded before. Good thing that I have QX56, otherwise it'd be a torture to get into the car too. People felt bad for me that every store I went they offered me ( and I took it every time) the battery powered cart. I remember everybody laughing when I was backing up with this "beep-beep-beep" sound. 
Oh yea , listen .. I thought middleage crisis is when u want to bang every chick cause it feels you wont have another chance. Or Am I wrong ? lol

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Hehe another Fedor fan. Bro Brook is a tank , no doubt about it . With any athlete of his size and speed ( he is not a slouch like Bob Sapp for example). 
> He knows he doesn't deserve to be a champ. BEsides the lack of talent in UFC heavyweight category right now( I totally agree with u on this one. That's because Dana White wants to keep it All-American with american champs). Plus it is a business. Money rule. Lesnar got more money for his first fight than Tim Silvia got for any of his even when he was a champion. Now, do u think that UFC doesn't suffer by Saint Pierre or Spider SILVA being champions ? I bet it'll be way better if the champions were Americans. 
> All those ARMY free UFC promotions , do u really Dana gives a fuk about US soldiers ? Hell no ! But it brings money ! Lesnar sells out the stadiums and that what counts. That's what they told Tim Silvia. U'll get the same amount of money as Lesnar when u sell as many tickets as he does.



Brock is a tank, and a great athlete that is big & strong with wrestling success in COLLEGE. But my point is, there are just as big athletes that have had more success in wrestling at a national/olympic level that would toy with brock on the mat.... Is the lack of talent in mma do to the fact many big/great athletes can make more money without the injuries that mma can induce & they compete and other sports.....

----------


## WARMachine

> Im sorry , but this is my size. What can I do ? My bf 12%. I never had a belly in my life. Even if I was 25% and havent train for a year, I bet u'd still be scared to face me as ur doing right now. I'm willing to come over to your so-called dojo and u'll beat me up since Im just an internet 16y.o. as u say. Or u just as big p***y as u are a hypocrate and a liar? U said your IQ is higher? That's why u tried to teach me how to write my own name lol I remember this crap. I took a test here on the net and mine isnt high as my fathers but still 137 in a first try ( Average american 98). I want to see how much u'll score. Here's the link :
> http://web.tickle.com/first/quizzes/show/3001
> I dont claim no lies , I say stuff based on facts. Let me see your score and then we'll see what u can do. 
> My love for Fedor? I just posted a thread with your love for Fedor ? Even if I do consider him to be a great fighter so what ? This is not your business. 
> 
> 
> Yannick, look bud. He saying I attacked him ? I was talking and this cockroach tells me " DONT BE COMMING HERE DISRESPECTING PEOPLE" when :
> 1. I didn't disrespected anyone
> 2. Its none of his business in a first place. I wasn't even talking to his ass! He thinks that if BrownNose kissing up to him , then everyone should do so. He's acting like he's the boss over here . 
> ...



First off, you said you were 280lbs? And now you say your 12%? Yeah, id like to see that. I got it! Youre the off-season Jay Cutler?! LMAO!

Anyway, like ive already said, idk, 5 TIMES NOW! I have interest in arguing with you. I never said i was a staff member. All i was trying to do was to keep this MMA forum civil. Most people have no issues reguarding other members. But it seems everywhere you go, all you do is disrespect people?! 

Honestly, i dont know why. Maybe it makes you feel good about yourself? Taking shit and name calling. Sounds like a 16yr old to me. Calling me a pu**y and a homo. lol, well, i hope you enjoyed that post. Its probably gonna be your last for a while.

Honestly dude, you seem to be a knoweldgeable guy. You know your stuff when it comes to AAS, and you know your stuff about MMA as well.
But for some reason you get off on disrespecting others. And then you try to degrade others as well. Well sorry bro, im not sinking to your level. You actions have already spoken for themselves.

And i do remember that PM you sent me. Where you told me you were sorry for coming off as a prick. Well its obvious that youre the one who has an issue. Cause once again, youve come off as a prick. 

Seriously bro, its patheic! Why is my question? Whats the point of you trying to challenge me to fights over the internet? I mean come on. Does that really make you feel tough? Whats the point of you disrespecting me and my students? It just shows how immature you are. As you should know, respect is one of the main principles of ANY martial art.

I mean honestly, two adults can disagree without starting pissing matches over the internet cant they? Cause normal adults dont start calling one another homo's and puss*s!. Its sad, it really is. How immature can you be?

We could be spending our time doing more constructive things. Helping others, talking about interesting match-ups, etc... but no, you like to start conflict.

Alright bro, well thats on you. Me personally, im done. 

Id like to apologize to Yannick for in part highjacking his thread. As well as everyone else. For that im sorry. 

But as far as you bro, i stand by every word i said. Im just done responding to you. Its obvious you have no interest in solving or stoping this little argument. So go ahead, say whatever you want. Honestly, it doesnt bug me.

It just shows how immature the whole thing really is, and how i dont want any part in it.

----------


## yannick35

> Thank Yannick! U absolutely right. I'll do my best to ignore it next time. Appreciate ur help ! 
> 
> Btw, 36 isn't old my man. But I feel u on the "injuries" part of it. Back injuries are vicious. Last year, I bought a house and when I moved my ex girl in, the mover dude came on the truck by himself ( with all our furniture). So I was helping his ass get my 11 months old baby's crib on the second floor and pinched the nerve in my lower back. Bro Im telling you , it even got dark in my eyes from the pain. I never felt this ever and I've been wounded before. Good thing that I have QX56, otherwise it'd be a torture to get into the car too. People felt bad for me that every store I went they offered me ( and I took it every time) the battery powered cart. I remember everybody laughing when I was backing up with this "beep-beep-beep" sound. 
> Oh yea , listen .. I thought middleage crisis is when u want to bang every chick cause it feels you wont have another chance. Or Am I wrong ? lol


I am lucky to have my medical doctor around he has prolotherapy treatments where they inject the lax joint with dextrose to make it stronger, that worked very well in stabilizing my damn pelvic, now i am doing PST Pulse Magnetic Therapy, where they send a weak signal into the spin and the back rebuilds itself, i have 2 dehydrated discs L4L5 L5S1 and decided to try PST because i heard so many good things about it, its also very good for people suffering from arthritis and arthrosis.

Back pain is a death sentence 8 years now.

----------


## PT

this is everyone's last warning. the next person who starts problems in this section will be suspended and possibly banned. we all like and dislike different fighters, football teams and bodybuilders but thats life. we dont fight about it. you guys are acting like little kids and i refuse to let it go on anymore

----------


## PrideFEDOR

PT, you dont have to worry about me bro. It wont happen on my side. 

WAR, when Jay Cutler grow to 6'3-6'4, we'll talk ! Im not a bodybuilder by any means ! I love to be able to move and stay flexible. I can do splits since I was 12 y.o. Even if I had a bit more bf% it wouldn't matter. Look at Fedor, he doesn't touch weights and he's still the greatest. Brock Lesnar went as high as 375lbs when he was in pro wrestling. Jay Cutler can't get to that weight even if he tries. If I weight 280 at 12% BF it means that I have 30lbs of fat in me. That's not little bit. But you cannot compare me to Lee Priest that goes up to 300lbs off season (simply because he's a over a foot shorter than I am)

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Brock is a tank, and a great athlete that is big & strong with wrestling success in COLLEGE. But my point is, there are just as big athletes that have had more success in wrestling at a national/olympic level that would toy with brock on the mat.... Is the lack of talent in mma do to the fact many big/great athletes can make more money without the injuries that mma can induce & they compete and other sports.....


Well, being big doesn't mean too much. Bob Sapp is big. Cro Cop put him down and he's almost 1/2 of his weight. You know what I noticed though , every bid dude I trained with , could not hold the body shot. I had some great sparing partners that had a chin made outta a block of ice, but u start focusing on the liver, their hands go down after a few good left hooks to the body ( which makes them open). Try this ( on the streets or at the gym), do left double hook ( first to the liver and right away to the head - chin area). If it lands correctly the right arm goes down as a reflex leaving the jaw open. That's how u bring big dudes down( u fight them inside and use ur speed).




> I am lucky to have my medical doctor around he has prolotherapy treatments where they inject the lax joint with dextrose to make it stronger, that worked very well in stabilizing my damn pelvic, now i am doing PST Pulse Magnetic Therapy, where they send a weak signal into the spin and the back rebuilds itself, i have 2 dehydrated discs L4L5 L5S1 and decided to try PST because i heard so many good things about it, its also very good for people suffering from arthritis and arthrosis.
> 
> Back pain is a death sentence 8 years now.


Wow, I never heard of PST. I know when my dad got temporary paralized back in 2003, doctors implanted some sort steroid inside of his spine and he didn't feel any pain for about 3-4 months at all. Bro I hope u feel better ! SO u cannot go to gym at all ? What about work ?

----------


## yannick35

PrideFEDOR you father got a cortisol shot its called an epidural injection, its to releive the pain and swelling in the back. God bless this man because i know it hurts.

I do not have the same situation has your father, issue is that i got some laxed ligaments which cause an unstable pelvic that kept getting out of alignment has soon has i did something wrong, bending to fast and more.

Prolotherapy strenghtens the ligaments and tendons this way the pelvic gets back to its original postition and stays there.

PST i read so many studies on this was discovered by the Germans, theses guys are the kings when it comes to back pain, they did some studies and found that by sending just the right signal into the spine and surrounding area they can actually rehydrate the internal disc, strenghten the ligaments and tendons and muscles too.

I also spoke to many people at the center who got the treatment for knee pains, arthritis, back pain, shoulder pains and more, everyone who got treated got permanent relief or close to 50% less pain then they had before.

Guess i am exited because i do feel the treatment working now.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Im really happy for you buddy ! I hope u'll be one of those who have the permanent results  :Smilie:  I know that my friend ( he's kinda old though), he got a complete knee replacement a few weeks ago . Can u do the same for ur back or no ?

----------


## yannick35

> Im really happy for you buddy ! I hope u'll be one of those who have the permanent results  I know that my friend ( he's kinda old though), he got a complete knee replacement a few weeks ago . Can u do the same for ur back or no ?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=338853

This is a link of my MRI on this board has well, to answer your question there are 2 things that can be done when a disc is degenerative and you cannot do nothing with it anymore.

Either they remove the disc and perform a spinal fusion, fuse the spine togheter after removing the disc, or there are disc implants same has UFC fighter Nate Quarry has, they replace the degenerated disk with a plastic implant.

My discs are far from requiring surgery right now and lets pray it stays this way.

----------


## Flagg

> PT, you dont have to worry about me bro. It wont happen on my side. 
> 
> WAR, when Jay Cutler grow to 6'3-6'4, we'll talk ! Im not a bodybuilder by any means ! I love to be able to move and stay flexible. I can do splits since I was 12 y.o. Even if I had a bit more bf% it wouldn't matter. Look at Fedor, he doesn't touch weights and he's still the greatest. Brock Lesnar went as high as 375lbs when he was in pro wrestling. Jay Cutler can't get to that weight even if he tries. If I weight 280 at 12% BF it means that I have 30lbs of fat in me. That's not little bit. But you cannot compare me to Lee Priest that goes up to 300lbs off season (simply because he's a over a foot shorter than I am)




Batista got to a enormous weight of about 375 pounds, i'm pretty sure Lesnar before UFC was always around the 300 pound mark, you sure you didn't get those two mixed up? Just saying is all.

----------


## Flagg

And for the record, no one can say here with 100% certainty who would win in a fight between Fedor and Lesnar.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Ok... 99% certain that Fedor would win.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> And for the record, no one can say here with 100% certainty who would win in a fight between Fedor and Lesnar.


Who can say that he'll live to see tommorrow with 100% certainty ? Noone ! Anythning could happen. People go to the bathroom to take a dump and while they trying to "lay the cable" they pop some blood vessel in the brain and die. Im sure if u asked them 5 minutes prior to that , they'd give u 100% they'll live till tommorrow. Its a bad example simply because humans are at the stage of development where we dont want to believe in our own death. Im not going to get into many details , but I'll tell u this , I've seen people dying not believing its happenning to them. My point is u can have a fight like in "Rocky I" set up. Noname and the champ of the world where odds 99:1 and still there's 1 chance that the champion will lose. Who really thought that Matt Serra KO'd GSP so easy? Who thought that mighty Cro Cop who was beating everybody in Pride came to UFC and get his ass whooped 
? Which gave Dana White a chance to start talking sh*t about Pride Fighters and how everyone thought that Pride fighters would do good in UFC and they get KO'd. Funny thing he doesn't say anything about Rampage knocking out beerbelly Iceman who intimidated everyone in UFC. There's nothing 100% in life. Its all predictions and nothing more. Even with our sofisticated technologies that track every possible asteroid and comment comming our way and even calculated that some will impact Earth in 800+ years etc, we dont even know if we'll have one of those things hitting our planet tommorrow simply because there are millions of blind spots out there. 

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, Im an idiot lmao This bro said a simple thing and I wrote the whole book instead of a little reply :1laugh:  ( I do that sometimes)

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Batista got to a enormous weight of about 375 pounds, i'm pretty sure Lesnar before UFC was always around the 300 pound mark, you sure you didn't get those two mixed up? Just saying is all.


U know what , Maybe ! My point was that Im a tall dude. Quincy Taylor is as tall as I am and 50 lbs heavier ( at his comp. weight). I mean just picture how I look. Im not Jay Cutler by any means or from any angle. Moreover, I do cardio after my workout session and I do full cardio days after 2 weight-days. 2 days weights with 20-30 min. cardio and 1 day 2hr, cardio. I take one day off a week , but to be honest , I feel like cardio days are my days off as well. I loved to lift weights a few years back , but now when I gained so much weight I feel like I got slower and stiffer. I love to move on my feet (unlike most people my weight). So that was my point bro. Bodybuilding is good but I have a complex that I have to be a better fighter to justify my genetics. When a small dude gets KO'd on the street its taken lightly, but if a dude of my size ( and got forbid all on muscles) gets KO'd , people will talk about that for years and point fingers my way. So Im sorry , but I cannot stand the embarrassment. So if it comes to the fight, Im like a fish in the water - doesn't even matter if im a bit drunk ( that's a very rare occation though ). When i was 16-17 , our "trainer" ( He was Combat Sambo instructor in Black Berets special forces when Soviet Union had its forces in East GErmany) used to get us drunk and made us fight with each other. Since I was as tall as he was, I had to fight him and his friends. I suffered more than everyone else , but my skills increased dramatically simply because all my sparring partners were Sambo or "Rukopashniy Boi" instructors. First, u understand that ur coordination isn't the same , but u dont feel pain as much. Sometimes u just stand and beat the crap of one another like in Tough Man Competition until someone gets floored. That's just the beginning. When after 3 months of that type of "training" if u call it that, mixed with regular training , I got jumped going home with my girl from the school party. I was drunk, they were drunk , but I knew exactly what I am doing and saw their every move. It was nice. I could do some fancy kicks in front of my girl to show off and everything. 
Uhhhmmmmmmmmm, yea.... another book lmao  :Haha:

----------


## Flagg

> Who can say that he'll live to see tommorrow with 100% certainty ? Noone ! Anythning could happen. People go to the bathroom to take a dump and while they trying to "lay the cable" they pop some blood vessel in the brain and die. Im sure if u asked them 5 minutes prior to that , they'd give u 100% they'll live till tommorrow. Its a bad example simply because humans are at the stage of development where we dont want to believe in our own death. Im not going to get into many details , but I'll tell u this , I've seen people dying not believing its happenning to them. My point is u can have a fight like in "Rocky I" set up. Noname and the champ of the world where odds 99:1 and still there's 1 chance that the champion will lose. Who really thought that Matt Serra KO'd GSP so easy? Who thought that mighty Cro Cop who was beating everybody in Pride came to UFC and get his ass whooped 
> ? Which gave Dana White a chance to start talking sh*t about Pride Fighters and how everyone thought that Pride fighters would do good in UFC and they get KO'd. Funny thing he doesn't say anything about Rampage knocking out beerbelly Iceman who intimidated everyone in UFC. There's nothing 100% in life. Its all predictions and nothing more. Even with our sofisticated technologies that track every possible asteroid and comment comming our way and even calculated that some will impact Earth in 800+ years etc, we dont even know if we'll have one of those things hitting our planet tommorrow simply because there are millions of blind spots out there. 
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, Im an idiot lmao This bro said a simple thing and I wrote the whole book instead of a little reply ( I do that sometimes)



You're right though and I know what you mean. Anything can happen to anyone on any given day. Everything in life is situational.

----------


## bRKBEATz

Wow this thread is hilarious.

PrideFEDOR you're English is absolutely atrocious. I actually LOLed when you bragged about how perfect it was.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^^^Agreed. The only thing more humorous is the fact that he has been in 107,892 fights. Have I ever told you guys how I knocked out an entire college campus? It was crazy. I gogo'd them all. I am amazing. Fear me. I am the Baddest. I hate War

----------


## Brown Ninja

Actually War is the man but I am the baddest. I am 8ft 3'' and eat glass. I am 2% BF

----------


## PrideFEDOR

I'd continue this whole thing, but you are not worth it. Who cares what u two think ? I dont even notice people like u in real life. So say whatever u want. Oh yea, BrownNose, you keep it up. U almost got suspended for your stupid sarcasm towards a member.

----------


## yannick35

> And for the record, no one can say here with 100% certainty who would win in a fight between Fedor and Lesnar.


Problem with Lesner is that he is some damn big and fast has hell.

But still he does have limited gas in the tank, pertty sure he is going to work on this next.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lesnar is just like Pride Fedor but probably not as tough. Why does everyone keep questioning his gas tank? Because he is big? He went three high paced rounds with Herring and did not seem tired and in the Mir fight he did not gas, he got caught. He seemed no more tired than randy at the end of one.

----------


## zimmy

I have to say guys... mod mentioned it but i think it needs to be restated... 

we are not children. Most of us are trained or are training so we should all treat each other with the same respect that we have learned and practice day in and day out with our peers. We are not children and none of us should feel like we have ANYTHING to prove. I don't see the point in challenging or threatening anyone. We all spar all the time (for the most part) so I don't think any of us need to do all this macho kiddy stuff.


So STOP IT. Besides..what's the point in arguing...spiderman would win... DUH!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

How old are we gentlemen ? 

Honestly ... arguing over the internet about who you know, what you do, Fedor, how much money you make, etc ... 

This is ridiculous. 

Personal attacks because of that type of bullshit ? 

Come on fellas ... you're better than that.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Actually War is the man but I am the baddest. I am 8ft 3'' and eat glass. I am 2% BF


Im sorry to be the one to tell you this , but you are nothing but the biggest ass kisser here. Especially to WAR, because it came upon you dummy that WAR and Andrey ARLOVSKIY are the same person. KEEP KISSING UP, HE'LL TAKE ON SHOPPING SPREE AND WILL SIGN A BOXING GLOVE. This is your intel. level Sherlock ! How could u even put those things together ? 



> How old are we gentlemen ? 
> 
> Honestly ... arguing over the internet about who you know, what you do, Fedor, how much money you make, etc ... 
> 
> This is ridiculous. 
> 
> Personal attacks because of that type of bullshit ? 
> 
> Come on fellas ... you're better than that.


ITS OVER ! And been OVER FOR DAYS! Stop steering this up! Do u really believe that anyone needs to hear your opinion on this matter ? I swear noone wants to know.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> I have to say guys... mod mentioned it but i think it needs to be restated... 
> 
> we are not children. Most of us are trained or are training so we should all treat each other with the same respect that we have learned and practice day in and day out with our peers. We are not children and none of us should feel like we have ANYTHING to prove. I don't see the point in challenging or threatening anyone. We all spar all the time (for the most part) so I don't think any of us need to do all this macho kiddy stuff.
> 
> 
> So STOP IT. Besides..what's the point in arguing...spiderman would win... DUH!


WHY THE HELL IT NEEDS TO BE RESTATED FOR CHRIST SAKES? Is PT's authority is not enough for some reason ? Or you think that *people like you and QuieTSToRM33* need to say something about it and if God forbid you dont say nothing, people are going to resolve their problems with each other?

----------


## roid_rage

si*** I didnt realize we have in this forum a mix of Bill gates, Stallone, Fedor, Brock, HMC, Bruce Lee and Kasparov... LO FedorPRIDE gave me the laugh of my life!!!

----------


## southmadejd

Oooohhhhhh PrideFedor just went *RED* on you bitches.....how do you insignificant chumps feel now?!?!?!?! *LOL*

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Problem with Lesner is that he is some damn big and fast has hell.
> 
> But still he does have limited gas in the tank, pertty sure he is going to work on this next.


I agree , he's not a superhuman by any means. HEre's the fight :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l42Y...eature=related

Fedor style is exprosive and he has way more KO power than Randy. Noone is going to stay in front of Lesnar and wait for anything. Even if it was possible and fight would be set now for the next year, I dont think that Lesnar will keep the belt for another 12 months. There is no too much good competition in HW UFC. Chuck Liddel with his beer belly intimidated everyone and kept belt for 2 years and that's too long for him. The presentation of that movie "300" where he was nodding out like a dopefiend in a shooting galery WAS EMBARRASSING. After that was another interview where he was in the same condition on national TV. Im sorry but I believe that is a disgrace for a champ who represent the sport in the States to be this way. And I hope noone will say that he was tired because that was my brother's excuse for 10 years , like he didn't sleep the day before working or something rediculous like he's not sleeping "HE IS MEDITATING"  :1laugh:

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> si*** I didnt realize we have in this forum a mix of Bill gates, Stallone, Fedor, Brock, HMC, Bruce Lee and Kasparov... LO FedorPRIDE gave me the laugh of my life!!!


 if that gave u a laugh of your life, u have some very boring life. I feel sorry for you. 



> Oooohhhhhh PrideFedor just went *RED* on you bitches.....how do you insignificant chumps feel now?!?!?!?! *LOL*


 :Stfu: [

----------


## roid_rage

> if that gave u a laugh of your life, u have some very boring life. I feel sorry for you. 
> [


dude, more likely, you hava a sorry ass life, to be making all that shit up... damm bro, you really really have some issues... LOL!!!

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> dude, more likely, you hava a sorry ass life, to be making all that shit up... damm bro, you really really have some issues... LOL!!!


U dont know what I make up unless you know me in real life. Unless u can come to me and say it , you are nothing but assuming. It can be all fixed if one of you had balls to meet me comparing to talking crap. 
I will be in south cali either for Christmas or for the last week of march (its like 3 months) . I offered War - I can come to his dojo and besides he'll whoop my ass , he can record it and post it here. 
Another thing, southmadjd i believe lives next state from me. We can meet up with him and we'll see who's telling what. Im done talking on the internet. There's no way I can prove anything to anyone here , not that I have to, but I am willing to put my money where my mouth is , ARE YOU ?

----------


## goose

Thanks guys one of the best threads in months....this needs to go on youtube!!!! I hope you guys meet.....

----------


## PrideFEDOR

GOOSE , tHANK YOU ! You could start posting your opinions about that crap and steer it up again like some people , but you didn't. Appreciate it , really !

----------


## goose

> GOOSE , tHANK YOU ! You could start posting your opinions about that crap and steer it up again like some people , but you didn't. Appreciate it , really !


Dont know if you know your history,but a fighter challenged a Gracie in his dojo.He went to his dojo and was choked out,LOL.This is well known event that happened ask any Gracie.....

----------


## PrideFEDOR

I even saw a bunch of black and white old videos how gracie chocked em out. But the funny thing that Gracy was tall skinny dude and all of those Kung-Fu and Kenpo masters were Chinese and half of his size. Things are different now, there's people like Gracie's HUNTER who submitted 3 or 4 of them or Matt Hughes who did to Gracie something that he never thought would be possible. But do u know that when Kano Dzigaro invented JUDO, he beat all the Jiu-Jitsu schools and only 2 best JJ fighters were able to get "a draw" with his students ?  :Smilie:

----------


## goose

> I even saw a bunch of black and white old videos how gracie chocked em out. But the funny thing that Gracy was tall skinny dude and all of those Kung-Fu and Kenpo masters were Chinese and half of his size. Things are different now, there's people like Gracie's HUNTER who submitted 3 or 4 of them or Matt Hughes who did to Gracie something that he never thought would be possible. But do u know that when Kano Dzigaro invented JUDO, he beat all the Jiu-Jitsu schools and only 2 best JJ fighters were able to get "a draw" with his students ?


No did not know that,I know Masahiko Kimura is considered the greatest Judo guy ever,beating and breaking helio gracie arm in the 1950s.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Edit....

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Well, being big doesn't mean too much. Bob Sapp is big. Cro Cop put him down and he's almost 1/2 of his weight. You know what I noticed though , every bid dude I trained with , could not hold the body shot. I had some great sparing partners that had a chin made outta a block of ice, but u start focusing on the liver, their hands go down after a few good left hooks to the body ( which makes them open). Try this ( on the streets or at the gym), do left double hook ( first to the liver and right away to the head - chin area). If it lands correctly the right arm goes down as a reflex leaving the jaw open. That's how u bring big dudes down( u fight them inside and use ur speed).



Bob Sapp is a waste. He can't walk and chew bubble gum at the same time. His punches are purely all arm & poor arm punches at that. He is utterly the most unathletic person to be built so well that I have ever seen. He's to big, he's a circus side show that needs to be in professional wrestling and not a real contact sport. He is a poor example of comparing size to actual benefit. I saw the cro cop fight , he got hit with a straight and balled up and cried then fell on the ground like a big over grown whale. Cro Cop is great though. Most big dudes who are in mma are there because they can't play any other sport. They are the unathletic leftovers. That's why a big athletic guy like brock is doing well, he's not a big waste. Body shot has nothing to do with how big someone is... Could be the case with your training partners, but big or small it comes down to the individual not the size the person is. Dropping your hands is do to lack of skill, doesn't matter if your big or small lol.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Saku did not submit 3 or 4 Gracies but rather 1 and what did Hughes do that was so special to Royce? Beat him?

----------


## WARMachine

Damn... All im gonna say is Pride is right.

No need to keep bringing this up. Its done. PT has already said it. Let it die.

No need to voice your imput at this point. Leave it be. Its over.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Damn... All im gonna say is Pride is right.
> 
> No need to keep bringing this up. Its done. PT has already said it. Let it die.
> 
> No need to voice your imput at this point. Leave it be. Its over.


What for? 

We are just discussing , you & him were the only ones threatening to fight each other over the internet.

I don't see why we should stop anything.....

----------


## WARMachine

I wasnt threatening anyone... He offered to come to my place. I never said a word about challenging him.

Maybe you should re-read it...






> I don't see why we should stop anything.....


Thats fine... Go for it...

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Damn... All im gonna say is Pride is right.
> 
> No need to keep bringing this up. Its done. PT has already said it. Let it die.
> 
> No need to voice your imput at this point. Leave it be. Its over.


Thanks WAR ! Appreciate u being this way .

----------


## WARMachine

No doubt... I think we both agree fighting over the internet is stupid and no longer needs to be mentioned.

Me and you can settle our differences like men and talk it out.

PM me if you wanted to say anything else concerning this mess.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Bob Sapp is a waste. He can't walk and chew bubble gum at the same time. His punches are purely all arm & poor arm punches at that. He is utterly the most unathletic person to be built so well that I have ever seen. He's to big, he's a circus side show that needs to be in professional wrestling and not a real contact sport. He is a poor example of comparing size to actual benefit. I saw the cro cop fight , he got hit with a straight and balled up and cried then fell on the ground like a big over grown whale. Cro Cop is great though. Most big dudes who are in mma are there because they can't play any other sport. They are the unathletic leftovers. That's why a big athletic guy like brock is doing well, he's not a big waste. Body shot has nothing to do with how big someone is... Could be the case with your training partners, but big or small it comes down to the individual not the size the person is. Dropping your hands is do to lack of skill, doesn't matter if your big or small lol.


I have to disagree with you bro. If u get hit in the liver nice and clean ur hands will go down due to the simple human reflex (for a second, but they will) If you believe that its due to the lack of skills, I dont want to argue about that for another page and a half. Lets just agree to disagree. My opinion is based on my experience and what I've been thought. But if u believe u can learn skills to oppose ur human reflexes, then you are the man. But if that was true, then why dont you teach me how to do this and noone ever be able to knock me out. U get clean shot in the chin u'll go down. Doesn't matter if u are a champion of all champions. Human reflexes are based on nerve endings. U might learn the skills how to avoid to recieve a clean shot to the liver or to the chin or behind the ear or the temple. U can learn how to make it harder for your opponent to hit you, learn how to roll with punches etc. You can even have prepare yourself to some extend by working abs and throwing medicine ball against your abdominal. I've been a heavyweight all my life. I was 6"2 at the age of 15 already and my sparring partners didn't fight any light guys. They recieved punches from heavyweights. There's a reason for weight classes. U cannot put Manny Pac-Man agaist Evander Holifield for example. Pac-Man can recieve 100's of punches from his weight class and will be able to hold em, but one punch from Holifield - will knock him out. In reverse, Evander can get a good body shot from a heavyweight and feel it , but the exact body punch from Pac-Man wont do that much damage, maybe even it'll be enough for ab muscles to protect the organs. So, based on your theory if Pac Man gets hit in the liver from Evander and falls down , he doesn't have no skills, is that it ? And if Pac Man hits Kimbo in the stomach and wont do the damage, u can put those two fighters in the same category or Kimbo higher ? Hell NO bro! Heavyweights are different. They cannot stand and beat each other for 12 rounds like lightweights do. My sparring partners were great. Some of them world class fighters. Some train in Kyokusin-kay Karate-Do. All they do all day is adapt their body to punches and kicks. If I am able to break one shovel stick with my sheen bone, one of my friends who's brown belt in Kyokusin-kay can break three. Their Championship fights consist of beating the crap out of each other body. Rules allowed only kicks in the head no punches. But if those boys hit u in the stomach, bro u'll be sh*tting pork chops for a week and half non-stop ( not you personally. Im talking in general, no disrespect intended). And still, they can be knocked out the same way as every other human can. WHY ? NERVE ENDINGS AND REFLEXES! When u hit on the chin everything disconnects from neck down no matter if u are an alcoholic or a champion of the world in boxing. U can flex your cheeks, try to lock your jaws together etc. None of it will help. If you were KO'd every week in the past 5 years and today meet some "brother Chang from Northern Shaolin Temple" who will teach u 3000 year old skills that were hidden in the ass of some Chinese mummy until he found it last month and brought it to , even then if u get a clean punch to the chin or to the liver.......GUESS what's going to be different this time vs. 4 past years of your life ? Absolutely nothing my brother !

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Saku did not submit 3 or 4 Gracies but rather 1 and what did Hughes do that was so special to Royce? Beat him?


Yes beat him ! Is that the point ? And Saku ( im sorry) didnt submitted , but beat em all (Royce, REnzo, Ryan and another starts with R). Btw, what's up with their names ? ITs like they found a page from the "Book of Names" and it was "R" page  :LOL:

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> No doubt... I think we both agree fighting over the internet is stupid and no longer needs to be mentioned.
> 
> Me and you can settle our differences like men and talk it out.
> 
> PM me if you wanted to say anything else concerning this mess.


Nah bro , Im cool with you ! I realized that there are some really big assclowns out there and you are not one of them !

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> What for? 
> 
> We are just discussing , you & him were the only ones threatening to fight each other over the internet.
> 
> I don't see why we should stop anything.....


Noone will fight anybody ! It was a joke BIG! But for those who wants to see a few good internet fights , here u go : 

Fight #1:  :0lamo: 

Fight #2:  :Chairshot: 

Fight #3:  :1fight:  :Fight:  :Pcguru Punch Smiley:

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> I have to disagree with you bro. If u get hit in the liver nice and clean ur hands will go down due to the simple human reflex (for a second, but they will) If you believe that its due to the lack of skills, I dont want to argue about that for another page and a half. Lets just agree to disagree. My opinion is based on my experience and what I've been thought. But if u believe u can learn skills to oppose ur human reflexes, then you are the man. But if that was true, then why dont you teach me how to do this and noone ever be able to knock me out. U get clean shot in the chin u'll go down. Doesn't matter if u are a champion of all champions. Human reflexes are based on nerve endings. U might learn the skills how to avoid to recieve a clean shot to the liver or to the chin or behind the ear or the temple. U can learn how to make it harder for your opponent to hit you, learn how to roll with punches etc. You can even have prepare yourself to some extend by working abs and throwing medicine ball against your abdominal. I've been a heavyweight all my life. I was 6"2 at the age of 15 already and my sparring partners didn't fight any light guys. They recieved punches from heavyweights. There's a reason for weight classes. U cannot put Manny Pac-Man agaist Evander Holifield for example. Pac-Man can recieve 100's of punches from his weight class and will be able to hold em, but one punch from Holifield - will knock him out. In reverse, Evander can get a good body shot from a heavyweight and feel it , but the exact body punch from Pac-Man wont do that much damage, maybe even it'll be enough for ab muscles to protect the organs. So, based on your theory if Pac Man gets hit in the liver from Evander and falls down , he doesn't have no skills, is that it ? And if Pac Man hits Kimbo in the stomach and wont do the damage, u can put those two fighters in the same category or Kimbo higher ? Hell NO bro! Heavyweights are different. They cannot stand and beat each other for 12 rounds like lightweights do. My sparring partners were great. Some of them world class fighters. Some train in Kyokusin-kay Karate-Do. All they do all day is adapt their body to punches and kicks. If I am able to break one shovel stick with my sheen bone, one of my friends who's brown belt in Kyokusin-kay can break three. Their Championship fights consist of beating the crap out of each other body. Rules allowed only kicks in the head no punches. But if those boys hit u in the stomach, bro u'll be sh*tting pork chops for a week and half non-stop ( not you personally. Im talking in general, no disrespect intended). And still, they can be knocked out the same way as every other human can. WHY ? NERVE ENDINGS AND REFLEXES! When u hit on the chin everything disconnects from neck down no matter if u are an alcoholic or a champion of the world in boxing. U can flex your cheeks, try to lock your jaws together etc. None of it will help. If you were KO'd every week in the past 5 years and today meet some "brother Chang from Northern Shaolin Temple" who will teach u 3000 year old skills that were hidden in the ass of some Chinese mummy until he found it last month and brought it to , even then if u get a clean punch to the chin or to the liver.......GUESS what's going to be different this time vs. 4 past years of your life ? Absolutely nothing my brother !



Holy shit... You just wrote out a novel for me to read.

Sorry but I only got through the first sentence then my A.D.D kicked in and reminded me of a school project. Can't read all that lol.

I glanced and saw somthing about nerve endings and such.... Sounds like you got way off topic of what I was talkign about but ok.  :LOL:

----------


## roid_rage

well, arona really really beat the fu*** out of saku... plus royce beat saku too..

----------


## southmadejd

> Another thing, southmadjd i believe lives next state from me. We can meet up with him and we'll see who's telling what.


Do you want to meet up and hug it out bro??? I have no idea why you called me out but whatever??? I just made a joke and you got all sensitive about it. I never had a problem with anybody in this thread.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I hate all of you

----------


## WARMachine

> Yes beat him ! Is that the point ? And Saku ( im sorry) didnt submitted , but beat em all (Royce, REnzo, Ryan and another starts with R). Btw, what's up with their names ? ITs like they found a page from the "Book of Names" and it was "R" page



Lol thats just the way the family is. They all mostly have names that start with R.

Although in portuguese, R is pronounced with an H sound.

So Royce is spelled Royce and prenounced Hoyce.

Same with Ryan. Or Hyan. Its just dialect.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Holy shit... You just wrote out a novel for me to read.
> 
> Sorry but I only got through the first sentence then my A.D.D kicked in and reminded me of a school project. Can't read all that lol.
> 
> I glanced and saw somthing about nerve endings and such.... Sounds like you got way off topic of what I was talkign about but ok.


LMAO , i hear you bro ! I do that sometimes  :Shrug: 

I can make it shorter. Bring anyone to me and if he wont feel my lifer shot , I'll pay him $100. Agreed ?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> Lol thats just the way the family is. They all mostly have names that start with R.
> 
> Although in portuguese, R is pronounced with an H sound.
> 
> So Royce is spelled Royce and prenounced Hoyce.
> 
> Same with Ryan. Or Hyan. Its just dialect.


Hoyce sounds cool , but Hyan .... :Aajack:  I dont know about that.  :2jk:

----------

